# Hi from Idaho



## deedrr (Jan 10, 2008)

I am kind of new here. Ive been a member since 2006 but this is my first time posting. I love the fotd's and tutorials on here!


----------



## Janice (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello, glad you've decided to come out 'n' say hi.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi there! Im originally from Idaho. =) Havent been there in years though.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------

